# I need recipe suggestions, please.



## Chikky (Oct 5, 2009)

If anyone has any yummy recipes for low fat/ or sugar cupcakes, cakes or mini-cakes, that'd be super! I'm looking for some yummy alternatives to make! 

I've tried online at some sites, but I'm looking for some that have been tried and get opinions from people who've made them. 

Thanks!


----------



## ashtn (Oct 5, 2009)

Angel Food Cake is a good low calorie fat free cake (apx. 150 calories per piece of cake, 0g of fat) top it with strawberries and its super yummy!

My aunt had made it once from her weight watchers cookbook, angel food cake w/ strawberries and low fat cool whip I believe, easy on the cool whip of course.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a fun and "diet" cake: Omnomicon makes  how to make a rainbow cake!






 I haven't made it myself, but I know that that recipe is wildly popular.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't have a particular recipe, but CookingLight.com - Making healthy taste great has great recipes on just about anything and they are "better for you" recipes. They also give you the nutrition info as well and I've never had a "bad" recipe from them. I get the magazine monthly and cruise the website almost every week. I sort of missed the baking gene and my sister has tried several of their cookie and pie recipes with great success. I would suggest trying them!


----------



## Willa (Oct 5, 2009)

I love this blog, TONS of links and recipes
Cupcakes Take The Cake


----------



## Chikky (Oct 6, 2009)

Yay! I love recipes! Thanks!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually I really like the Recipe section on Splenda's site. My bf's dad is a diabetic that loves sweets and I try to score some points where I can. There are some pretty good alternatives to classics that can fool super sugar lovers. 

Splenda | Entry


----------



## Chikky (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm totally sneaking online at work to read these!!


----------

